# عمرات كباسات التبريد



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​
الاخوة اعضاء منتدى التبريد والتكييف تحية طيبة وبعد

خطر فى بالى ان نقوم على اعداد موضوع جديد سوف يكون ان شاء اللة من المواضيع الاساسية فى المنتدى وهو شرح عمرات كباسات التبريد والتكييف وتزويدها بالصور ان امكن بمعنى انى اى مهندس او تقنى يقدم على عمل عمرة يقوم بوضعها فى صورة بحث علمى مزود بالصور ان امكن مع توضيح المشاكل التى واجهتة اثناء تنفيذها وخطوات العمل مع توضيح اجزاء ومكونات الكباس والاجزاء التى قام باستبدالها واسباب تغيرها وكل معلومة مهما كانت صغيرة الحجم او ليست ذات اهمية كبيرة سوف تكون مهمة لاعضاء المنتدى والاخوة الطلاب

ذلك يا احبائى لانة معظم العاملون فى كجال التكييف والتبريد ليست لديهم الخبرة الكافية فى هذا المجال لذلك واجب على الاعضاء الذين يعملون فى المجال وقابلهم انهم قامو بتنفيذ او حضور عمل العمرات الخاصة بالكباسات شرحها لاخوانهم فى اللة اعضاء المنتدى عسى ان تعم الفائدةو ان شاء اللة ويتخرج من جامعاتنا طلاب يجدون من يمد العون اليهم ليسيروا على الطريق الصحيح ان شاء اللة

من يود المشاركة فى الموضوع يتفضل بوضع مشاركتة وانتظروا منى ان شاء اللة اول مشاركة 

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنة وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة وصحبة وسلم

مهندس /ابراهيم السيد محمود


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود متميز اخي الفاضل مهندس ابراهيم
والله كان فية عمرة كباس طارد مركزي Centrifugal Chillers بس حصلتلي ظروف ومحضرتهاش كنت ناوي اعملو موضوع ومزود بالصور حتي يستفيد الاعضاء ولاكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل

مجهودك مميز اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك
ومنتظرين منك اول مشاركة في الموضوع ان شاء الله
في رعاية الله
اخوك / محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى م . محمدعبد الفتاح بعد التحية بالفعل انا حاولت ان اربدا فى الموضوع لكن حاولت ان ارفع الصور المرفقة وفشلت لكنى لظروف انشغالى توقفت عن المحاولة لكن ان شاء اللة سوف ابدا فى الموضوع فى اقرب وقت ويكون من المواضيع الهامة والشيقة ان شاء اللة
لكن ارجو التوضيح من مشرفى المنتدى لماذا رفع الصور فى المواضيع مباشرة معطل عندى مع انى ارى الكثير من الاعضاء يرفعون الصور خاصة (المشرفيين) يعنى لازم اجيب واسطة (هههههه)


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (30 أبريل 2008)

نرجو ان تكمل الموضوع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

ان شاء الله ...........الله المستعان على الظروف اسألكم الدعاء


----------



## اشرف تبريد (30 أبريل 2008)

*موضوع جيد*

براففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففو


----------



## karamhanfy (30 أبريل 2008)

*فكره ممتازه*

الله ينور يا هندسة بارك الله فيك وبارك فى الامة


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (30 أبريل 2008)

والله كان فية عمرة كباس طارد مركزي 
مالمقصود عمره كباس اتمنى التوضيح


----------



## هانى فوزى (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته والله ياخى الموضوع مميز جدا فى المنتدى شكرا ليك بكل بساااااطه ووضوع الطاااارد المركزى عباااره عن متور سياااره كل حااااجه فيه زى متور السيااااااره بس الاختلاف فى حااااجه واحده دااااااخل المتور موجود ستيتور يعنى الملفات الكهربااااائيه اللى بتشتغل بنظاااام دلتا ودى ليها موضوع تانى فى العمره بتاااعتهاا يعنى الموضوع كلو فى العمره الصعوووووبه يعنى فى الاستيتور داا المهم عمره الكباااااس المركزى عبااااااااااره عن شغل الميكانيكا بلظبط يعنى الغسيل بلينزين بتغسل الكباااس من جوه بلكااااااااامل بلبنزين بتاااع السيارات وبلتغير اى جزء مكسور جوااه والاجزاء اللى جواا عباااااااره عن عموود كرنك زى بتااااع العربيه بلظبط وفى سلندرات من جوه اربع سلندرات وحسب نوع الكباس المهم لو السلندر مكسور بيتغير وفى حااااااجه اسمها بيلاات بردو لو فيها اى حاااااااجه مش مظبووووووووووووطه بتتغير اوكى وبتغير الجونااااااات اللى جوه الكبااااااااااس يعنى بصريح العبااااااااره مش هتفهم اى حااااجه فى العمره من غير مااا تشوف وتشتغل بنفسك لاان الموضوع مش سهل وبيحصل مشاااكل كتير بعد مااااا تعمل العمره وتوصيل ملفات ستاااار دلتا يعنى من الاخر لازم تشتغل بنفسك وربنا يوفق الجميع بس حاااااااااول تركز انك تعرف اى مهندس بيعمل عمرات وخليك معاااه لتستفاااااااد الخبره انا اسف على الاطاااااااااله بس دااا احسن شرح اعرف اشرحو لاانك لازم تكون معايا وانا بشرع ازاى تعمل العمره او تكون واقف معايا وانا بعمل عمره وعمتنا لو انتا فى مصر هماااااا اربعه بس اللى بيعملو عمرات الاستيتور لكن عمره الميكانيكاا دى سهله جد بس الصعووووووووووبه كلها فى موضوع الاستيتور بتا‘ ملفات ستار دلتا وربنا يوفك يالله اسف على الاظاله تانى بس انا بحااول على قد ما اقدر اوصل الصوووووووووره بس انا فى السعوووووووديه دلووووووقتى لو فى مصر كنت جتلك وتقاااابلنا وكنت ختك معايا تشوووووووف ازاى العمره بتتعمل يلا السلام عليكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

بارك اللة فيك اخى الكريم م / هانى فوزى وجزاك اللة خيرا

والان ه نطمع فى كرمك وتضع لنا بعض الصور للكباسات واجزائها ونطمع فى المزيد من المعلومات وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز مهندس هانى لقد قمت بنفسى بعمل عمرة لكباس ترددى ماركة ترين لمكنة قديمة جدا ولكن هذة هى المرة الوحيدة التى قمت فيها بعمل عمرة والاستيتور لفيتة برة ولكن ولا كان ستار ولا دلتا كان بيرمنت ستستور ودة نوع غريب شوية مش منتشر اوى ملفين المحرك من الداخل مقفولين ستار من جوة وبيشتغلو ورا بعض بثوانى سمعت عن هذا النوع من قبل


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (2 مايو 2008)

هانى فوزى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته والله ياخى الموضوع مميز جدا فى المنتدى شكرا ليك بكل بساااااطه ووضوع الطاااارد المركزى عباااره عن متور سياااره كل حااااجه فيه زى متور السيااااااره بس الاختلاف فى حااااجه واحده دااااااخل المتور موجود ستيتور يعنى الملفات الكهربااااائيه اللى بتشتغل بنظاااام دلتا ودى ليها موضوع تانى فى العمره بتاااعتهاا يعنى الموضوع كلو فى العمره الصعوووووبه يعنى فى الاستيتور داا المهم عمره الكباااااس المركزى عبااااااااااره عن شغل الميكانيكا بلظبط يعنى الغسيل بلينزين بتغسل الكباااس من جوه بلكااااااااامل بلبنزين بتاااع السيارات وبلتغير اى جزء مكسور جوااه والاجزاء اللى جواا عباااااااره عن عموود كرنك زى بتااااع العربيه بلظبط وفى سلندرات من جوه اربع سلندرات وحسب نوع الكباس المهم لو السلندر مكسور بيتغير وفى حااااااجه اسمها بيلاات بردو لو فيها اى حاااااااجه مش مظبووووووووووووطه بتتغير اوكى وبتغير الجونااااااات اللى جوه الكبااااااااااس يعنى بصريح العبااااااااره مش هتفهم اى حااااجه فى العمره من غير مااا تشوف وتشتغل بنفسك لاان الموضوع مش سهل وبيحصل مشاااكل كتير بعد مااااا تعمل العمره وتوصيل ملفات ستاااار دلتا يعنى من الاخر لازم تشتغل بنفسك وربنا يوفق الجميع بس حاااااااااول تركز انك تعرف اى مهندس بيعمل عمرات وخليك معاااه لتستفاااااااد الخبره انا اسف على الاطاااااااااله بس دااا احسن شرح اعرف اشرحو لاانك لازم تكون معايا وانا بشرع ازاى تعمل العمره او تكون واقف معايا وانا بعمل عمره وعمتنا لو انتا فى مصر هماااااا اربعه بس اللى بيعملو عمرات الاستيتور لكن عمره الميكانيكاا دى سهله جد بس الصعووووووووووبه كلها فى موضوع الاستيتور بتا‘ ملفات ستار دلتا وربنا يوفك يالله اسف على الاظاله تانى بس انا بحااول على قد ما اقدر اوصل الصوووووووووره بس انا فى السعوووووووديه دلووووووقتى لو فى مصر كنت جتلك وتقاااابلنا وكنت ختك معايا تشوووووووف ازاى العمره بتتعمل يلا السلام عليكم


 

مشكور اخي الكريم فهمت عليك انا خريج جامعة النجاح في فلسطين واعمل بشكل كبير في نظام تشغيل ستار دلتا واعمل بوائر التحكم كامله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

اخ بشار هل سمعت عن محرك ثلاث اوجة يدور بطريقة غير ستار دلتا


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (2 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم حسب دراستي وخبرتي محركات الثلاث اوجه تدور اما بطريقة ستار فقط 
دلتا فقط او ستار دلتا او دلتا ستار


----------



## هانى فوزى (3 مايو 2008)

لا والله يا بشمهندس مسمعتش عن النوع داا خالص وعلى فكره كل العمرات اللى عملتها كانت فى ترين وربنا يوفقنى واحاول ارفع صور الكبسات وانا تحت امر الجميع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)

هانى فوزى قال:


> لا والله يا بشمهندس مسمعتش عن النوع داا خالص وعلى فكره كل العمرات اللى عملتها كانت فى ترين وربنا يوفقنى واحاول ارفع صور الكبسات وانا تحت امر الجميع وبارك الله فيكم


الستيتور اللى بكلمك عنة كان فى كباس ترين نص مفتوح مكنة قديمة اوى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

اين عمراتكم يا اخوانى 
فيين مهندسى الميكانيكا الجامديين


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 يوليو 2008)

يا ريت تفاصيل اكتر من كدة مشكورين


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يوليو 2008)

التفاصيل ننتظرها من الاخوة مهندسى الميكانيكا الذين يعملون فى عمرات كباسات التبريد والذى لا اعلم هل هم يبخلون علينا من معلوماتهم ام انة يوجد ندرة كبيرة لهذا الحد فى هذا المجال


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يوليو 2008)

انا مازلت عندى احساس كبيير اننا سنجد الخ الكريم المتخصص فى عمرات كباسات التبريد ليمدنا بمعلوماتة القيمة


----------



## hazem hasn (27 يناير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## abdelrahim (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الرفاعى جلال (18 يناير 2012)

عرض الصيانة ممكن شكرا


----------

